# Potato's O’Brien Breakfast Fatty Sandwich



## DanMcG (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's my fatty entry from the throw down. I didn't stand a chance of winning with all the great entries, but these are damn good and filling 











The filling for this breakfast treat is made up of sauteed hot peppers, onion, bacon and a touch of garlic, pan fried with some cubed potato's along with some shredded cheddar and pepper jack cheese. Then wrapped in a chub of Jimmy Dean sausage and then wrapped in homemade apple smoked bacon.



























The plated meal is simple, toasted a English muffin and added a slice of fatty, then fried an egg and placed on top. Add a slice of Canadian bacon. And for sides I have some more Canadian bacon, sliced apple and some apple smoked cheddar cheese.








Hope you enjoyed looking at my fatty.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, does that breakfast plate look appetizing!  Totally Delicious!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks awesome, Very nice presentation.

Looks like a winner to me!!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 23, 2012)

Now that does look AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 23, 2012)

MMMM...I'd eat that!!!!


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 23, 2012)

You people are sick.( I love sick people ) I'm going to be so fat trying all these fatties. It looks super. Great job


----------



## jp61 (Oct 23, 2012)

nuff said!


----------



## ryanma (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice pics man.  You nailed a lot of my favorite ingredients in that one!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 23, 2012)

I would eat one, no two of those, well done


----------



## boykjo (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice Dan.......I'd sit at your table any day.................


----------

